# ما هو ال tds meter ?????



## حسن حلاوي لبنان (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ما هو ال tds meter ?????
وكم يجب ان تكون نتيجة ال tds meter عند قياس مياه الشرب?????


----------



## بسام ياغي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*tds*

هي لقياس المواد الصلبه الذائبه وفي ماء الشرب الحد الاقصى 500 ملغم/لتر او 500 جزء لكل مليون-ppm


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ال tds meter 
جهاز بسيط لقياس تركيز المواد الصلبة الذائبة (مقياس للملوحة ) وتوجد اجهزة كثيرة لقياس ال t.d.s 
يختلف شكلها باختلاف الشركة المصنعة 

وقد يفيدك هذا الرابط 

http://www.4shared.com/file/128332229/910733f4/______.html

وهذا صور لل T.D.S METER 
http://images.google.com/images?hl=ar&source=hp&q=t.d.s+meter+hach&btnG=%D8%A5%D8%A8%D8%AD%D8%AB+%D9%81%D9%8A+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%B1&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=&safe=active


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبة للحد المسموح به في مياه الشرب 500 ملجم / لتر طبقا لمعظم المواصفات 

اما النتيجة اللي تظهر عند قياس ال t.d.s سوف تختلف باختلاف تركيزات المواذ الصلبة الذائبة (الاملاح)


----------



## حسن حلاوي لبنان (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ما رايكم اذا كانت النتيجة ما دون 30ppm?????

وما هي النتيجة المسموحة لكي تكون المياه صالحة للشرب وخالية من التلوث


----------



## abue tycer (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الحسم يحتاج الى الاملاح دائما ومصدر الاملاح هو الماء او المواد الغذائية والدراسات الحالية في العالم اثبتت بان الماء ذو المحتوى الواطيء من الاملاح مضر بحسم الانسلن ومنظمة الصحة العالمية حددة المتوى 200 - 500 ملغم / لتر فأذن المحتوى القليل 30 مضر وبعض الاحيان يسبب مغص معوي


----------



## kadhim ali (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوان t.d.s total disolve saltالاملاح الذائبة الكلية وليست المواد الصلبة وشكرا


----------



## محمد يس11 (17 مارس 2010)

abue tycer قال:


> الحسم يحتاج الى الاملاح دائما ومصدر الاملاح هو الماء او المواد الغذائية والدراسات الحالية في العالم اثبتت بان الماء ذو المحتوى الواطيء من الاملاح مضر بحسم الانسلن ومنظمة الصحة العالمية حددة المتوى 200 - 500 ملغم / لتر فأذن المحتوى القليل 30 مضر وبعض الاحيان يسبب مغص معوي


الاخ الفاضل النسبة دي هي الموجودة فعلا في معظم مياة الشرب في مناطق كتيرة من مصر والنسبة دي بينتج عنها فشل كلوي اوقصور في عمل الكلي او امراض الجهاز الهضمي والبولي او كل ذلك للاسف الشديد


----------



## chemist.msayed (27 أبريل 2010)

t d s مجموع الاملاح الكلية المذابة فى الماء مثال الماء المعدنية هتلاقى 200 ppm على الجهاز هاتجد 200 mg/l حيث mg /l = 1ppm 
ماء البحر 38000 ppm


----------



## أســ الحرب ــير (13 نوفمبر 2010)

خطوات لبلوغ المجد

وفق الله الجميع


----------



## م رشدي حموده (13 نوفمبر 2010)

هو جهاس لقياس نسبة الأملاح المذابة بالماء ( كما تفضل اخواني الكرام ) ، والنسبة المسموح بها كحد أقصى لمياه الشرب 500 ملجم/لتر ، والنسبة الطبيعية التى لاتؤثر على جسم الأنسان 180 - 200 ملحم/لتر 
وغير مسموح لأنخفاض نسبة الأملاح عن 100 ملجم /لتر لأنها تؤثر بشكل واضح على الأطفال وتسبب لهم لين عظام
وبالتالي النسبة المذكورة 30 ملجم/لتر غير مقبولة على الأطلاق .


----------



## محمد العسكرى (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور ربنا يبارك فيك*


----------



## بلدي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

kadhim ali قال:


> اخوان t.d.s total disolve saltالاملاح الذائبة الكلية وليست المواد الصلبة وشكرا



*TDS هو أختصار لـ Total Dissolved Solids وليس Total Dissolved Salts
وهذا الجهاز عادة يقيس TDS و EC معاً ، أختصار لـ Electrical Conductivity الموصلية الكهربية

التعريف الصحيح كما قاله الأخ/ بسام ياغي

شكراً*


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

رائع


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## المهندسه ورده (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 

باعتقادي عندما نذكر قيم ل tds يجب تحديد درجة الحرارة لكل قراءة 

هذا الكلام صحيح أم لا؟؟


----------

